# african cichlid fishroom temperature



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

*what temperaute*​
20 Â°c15.56%21 Â°c00.00%22 Â°c00.00%23 Â°c15.56%24 Â°c15.56%25 Â°c15.56%26 Â°c738.89%27 Â°c211.11%28 Â°c316.67%29 Â°c211.11%


----------



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

what are the temperature of your fishroom or the temperature of your tank in a fishroom.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wouldn't you keep the temp of a tank in or out of the fishroom the correct temp for the fish it holds?


----------



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes but for most mbuna they recommend between 24 and 28 Â°c. I want to know if you keep at 24 or at 28


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

I used to keep my tank at 79-80, but with the new setup I have been trying 76-78, what that converts to C I do not know.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep in mind that the ambient temperature has to be atleast a degree or two above what you want your tanks to be...

My advice is to not heat your room but heat the tanks idividually. Before you know it your room will be warm enough that some of the smaller tanks won't need a heater. I have a bank of ten tens anf oly four of them have heaters... But central and south american cichlids don't need it as hot....


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I think you're on an unacheivable mission to get to an absolute one degree temperature. My advice is opposite TFG's, modify the temperature of the entire room (either colder or warmer) and only tweak tank temps that have super-finiky fish. I keep a fair range of fish and have never had a fish that required one temp, constant and absolute.

I keep my fish room between 20 and 28C (68/82F). My goal is to have the temp near 24 (75). It is cooled by an AC and heated by a dehumidifier. Keeping the humidity level below 70% sometimes drive the temperature away from that desired temp but I consider that more important and this has never caused a single fish to have any problems. Mbuna, in particular, are tough as nails and don't really require this level on intensity IME


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nick a, I have tried your method and it's not as effecient. Running a dehu is very expensive. It's more eccinomical to runa small exhaust fan like the one in your bathroom wired into a humidistat. When you heat the tanks individually the room stays a constant temperature. I also reccomend getting a good thermometer for every tank... If you do that you'll see the difference in tanks that are up high as compared to ones that are low...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The tanks are in our entertainment room so the room itself is about 74F (23C) and I keep all the tanks at 80F (26.7C)

All of my tank house Africans (mostly Malawi). SInce all the tank have have good glass tops the evaporation isn't to bad. The humidity in that room is only about 4-5% higher than the rest of the house.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My issue is in one room there's 66 square feet of water surface from one tank. The tank is it's own room. In the fish room with tanks 240 and smaller the humidity is insane becausse there's a total of 28 tanks in there. I've tried heating the room and the tanks on the top shelves were running about 84* and on the bottom shelf they were 76*. Now that I've given up on heating the room I use heaters on all the bottom and middle tanks but none on the top tanks...

The big tank has an exhaust fan running constantly, and the fish room will soon have the same thing.

All my tanks have tops also...


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

For an expenditure of 420 watts, my dehumidifier is doing what all the heaters and the soon to be added exhaust fan is doing in your fishroom. ....and maintaining a constant ambient temp..... so I fail to see the added efficiency gain by putting 100W(+) heaters in half of the roughly 40 tanks in my fishroom????

Granted, Texas winters are by no means severe...but it's still a winter :lol:


----------



## ismail (Oct 19, 2009)

I know that 26 or 27C are the best for Malawi cichlids.

I have a little tank but it's really hard to heat it by itself. You need to use a heater. Room's heat is about 21-23C but that's not enough i think.

For example, when i wasn't using a heater, the tempreture was about 21C and it's not good for cichlids.

Sorry if I had a mistake :wink:


----------



## kerogirl (Oct 30, 2009)

does it make a difference isnt that why they make heaters and coolers


----------

